# geeignete SPS und passenden OPC-Server?



## newbe (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

um Maschinen mit einem OPC-Server zuverbinden möchte ich die Ampel oder vorhandene Steuerung der Maschine anzapfen, deren Zustandssignale über Kabel abgreifen, auf einer SPS verarbeiten und via Ethernet an einen OPC-Server senden.

Kann mir jmd Vorschläge zu SPSen mit Ethernetschnittstelle und geeignetem OPC-Server machen?
(Möglichst kostengünstige Alternativen zum S7-OPC-Server mit Siemens S7-300)

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Mai 2011)

Hi

Was Kleines, günstiges, mit Ethernet fällt mir das ein:
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-200v/cpus/?no_cache=1&tx_sbinclude_pi1%5Bpage%5D=214-2BT10.html
Oder eine 300C mit Ethernet.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## JesperMP (3 Mai 2011)

Die kostengünstigste Alternative die ich kenne:

SPS: Siemens IM151-8.
OPC Server: Simatic Net IE LEAN.

Beide sind gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## seeba (3 Mai 2011)

1. WAGO 750-881 + Klemmen
2. Softing Modbus OPC Server


----------



## seeba (4 Mai 2011)

PS: Wenn du nur Signale abgreifen willst, sprich keine SPS-Funktion brauchst, dann nehm den WAGO 750-352 + Klemmen.


----------



## newbe (4 Mai 2011)

seeba schrieb:


> PS: Wenn du nur Signale abgreifen willst, sprich keine SPS-Funktion brauchst, dann nehm den WAGO 750-352 + Klemmen.




naja, da bin ich mir noch ni ganz sicher. evtl muss ich auch signale aus einer vorhandenen steuerung  abgreifen und durch einfache logik verknüpfen.


----------



## seeba (4 Mai 2011)

Dann müsstest du den 881 nehmen und mit CoDeSys programmieren. Kannst dann natürlich auch mischen.


----------

